# Old school toilet and porcelain toilet bolt caps.



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

House is a fire damage remodel deal. Went there to uninstall some fixtures. One toilet had porcelain bolt caps, it was a Porcher. Another bathroom had an old school wall hung tank.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Very cool stuff. It's always cool to see old buildings maintained well.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

No flex W/C supply line on that toilet.....:no:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> No flex W/C supply line on that toilet.....:no:


Yeah good point didn't even look at that. Is that soft copper or hard?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Awesome stuff! I collect old porcelain China caps. Have about 20 of them. I also have a few porcelain dummy caps, at least that's what I call them. They were stuck in the two unused holes on the base of the toilet. I guess it was a 12"-14" optional roughin. The caps have wooden pegs stuck in them. Maybe an old school plumber could chime in an clarify.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Awesome stuff! I collect old porcelain China caps. Have about 20 of them. I also have a few porcelain dummy caps, at least that's what I call them. They were stuck in the two unused holes on the base of the toilet. I guess it was a 12"-14" optional roughin. The caps have wooden pegs stuck in them. Maybe an old school plumber could chime in an clarify.


If you're talking about what I think you are the 2 back holes were to bolt the toilet down to the flange. The 2 front holes were to bolt the toilet to the floor. At least that's how I've seen it done when taking out old toilets. Most of the time the front holes didn't get used when someone changed the wax ring at some point over the years.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Apologies for misleading, I didn't uninstall the wall hung, just had to take a pic of it to share. Nothing else was pic worthy. I did tell the builder that if they end up redoing that bathroom and getting rid if it that I wanted it.

I believe it was hard copper, it was about 1/8" out of alignment and the copper was not bent in any way, just in the rubber washer on the fill valve crooked. I usually don't touch things I'm not working on so I can't be blamed for something messing up. I wanted to flush it, but didn't have a ladder with me if something did go wrong.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Awesome stuff! I collect old porcelain China caps.


If they get new toilets, I'll try to grab them.


----------

